# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  mushka me samar......

## skender76

Pershendetje te gjithve.......Ne koh t'partis n'pazar ishte ni memec qe po shiste mushken me gjith samar, ose edhe vec e vec, d.m.th. mushken ose samarin. M.q.se nuk fliste dot memeci kishte shkrujt ni leter dhe e kishte var te samari i mushkes ku shkruhej: MUSHKA ME GJITH SAMAR KUSHTON 32000 LEK. PA SAMAR, MUSHKA KUSHTON 30000 LEK MA SHUM SE SAMARI. Kush na e gjen: Sa kushtote samari?....Pse e shkrujti ne ket menyr?P.S. Shitsi ishte memec, por jo budalla.

----------


## D&G Feminine

samari bente 2000
qe t'i dukej lire mbase?

----------


## skender76

> samari bente 2000
> qe t'i dukej lire mbase?


Gabim.............

----------


## Soni001

x -> cmimi i samarit

x+(30000+x)=32000 => *x=1000*

ooh cu lodha...........,,,,,,

----------


## skender76

> x -> cmimi i samarit
> 
> x+(30000+x)=32000 => *x=1000*
> 
> ooh cu lodha...........,,,,,,


Bravo Soni001..............bravooooo e gjete sa kushton samari..................n.q.se te pelqen te lodhesh shko ne nje tem timen qe quhet "cfare ngjyre".......

----------

